# How many cases do you have?



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

I currently have 6 cases for my S3. 3 otterbox commuters in different colors, a ringke slim in white, a black tpu and a UAG orange case. My wife says I have a problem. I say I just like variety. Just wondering where other people stand. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

This is the first phone I've bought a case for. My first was the just a black case from best buy. Then I got the slim naked case from Samsung. Then I ordered a white case online and I loved it. Ordered another one because the power button didn't line up just right, and for fun I have a clear plastic case for variety lol. I was never into cases but this phone has such a variety of cases (plus all the cool ones i*ones have, the s3 has too) I'm really digging making my phone look different whenever I want

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I had 7 or 8 for my GN, until I found Ringke Slim. Got the S3 and bought another Ringke in black, haven't looked back.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Love my iSkin Aura. The only case I've ever bought, for any phone.

http://www.iskin.com...ng/galaxy/aura/


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

0


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

1 - elago ...


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn OP you got a problem. I wish I had the cash you got to just keep buying cases for my phone based on fashion rather than function lol.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

2. Urban Armor Gear and a Otter Box


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Brian G said:


> Damn OP you got a problem. I wish I had the cash you got to just keep buying cases for my phone based on fashion rather than function lol.


Amazon and Ebay, I've never paid full retail.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Amazon and Ebay, I've never paid full retail.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


People still pay retail for stuff?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought a seidio active x case cuz those rock, but then I won a Rokbed case from android police and it is awesome

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> People still pay retail for stuff?


What's "retail"?


----------



## jvu316 (Aug 14, 2012)

2!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Just 1, for the weekends


----------



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

The cheap rubberized plastics one from best buy, A Seidio active, a Otterbox commuter and one black & white slim TPU

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Bout 10. Per phone. Lol.

It's an issue. Been addressed before.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Four... three of them are Cruzerlites I got on their on-going buy two get one free Amazon promo... though now of course I want a new AOKP one... 










OP you may find this thread useful too 

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34096-lets-see-your-cases/


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just one, Otterbox Commuter in white.


----------

